# Blood in the Badlands



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone know what this other than a campaign book? Is it the spiritual successor to the Generals Compendium?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It has rules for siege warfare; I am not sure how detailed they are.

*EDIT:* According to the GW site it contains _"...rules for siege battles in Warhammer, underground battles, new scenarios, magic items and Cataclysm spells. It also has a full set of rules that can be used with the Mighty Empires expansion set."_


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll get it. Simply just to have it look good on the Book shelf.

Apparently, it's all in White Dwarf.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I'll get it. Simply just to have it look good on the Book shelf.


As GW fans are nearly all collectors, I suspect no few of us will get it so our shelf is complete.



Vaz said:


> Apparently, it's all in White Dwarf.


A description of the contents or the actual contents?


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

From the description, it looks like a combination of a campaign book and an actual expansion for siege and underground battles. 

At €26 RRP, this seems like a pretty solid deal to me! Hell, even for collectors it is quite nice because it's a hardcover. Seems like a solid product all round to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Apparently, the White Dwarf has information according to how it's used. Possibly like the Storm of Magic articles and showcase battles in that release issue.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Im getting it for the siege rules :grin: 

My local GW has a nice amount of the castle walls and towers lying around, more than enough to get a good siege game going.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Ooooh siege games. Perfect for campaigns.


----------



## NoPoet (Apr 18, 2011)

WD UK doesn't go into immense detail as you'd imagine, but there is a Skaven V Dwarf battle report with Skaven attempting to overrun a Dwarf fortress. It's actually quite close at some points, but there are a lot of new rules and I imagine you'll need to be familiar with the rules for fighting/garrisoning buildings and especially fighting from building section to building section. For the bargain price of £20 (cheaper than an army book!) it seems worth getting before the inevitable price increase.

Seems like another fun addition to the new edition of Warhammer. I doubt it will be as much of a game-changer as Storm of Magic and it lacks the epic, ridiculous, inner-child-provoking monster fetish, but then again it's a lot cheaper 

EDIT: And I assume it's 10 times better than the crap-looking Dreadfleet which they're absolutely ramming down WD subscribers' throats. Dreadfleet is a hideously expensive one-off special that somehow manages to be a rich man's and a wannabe's version of Man O'War at the same time. Why create Dreadfleet when they could have re-launched the rather spiffy Man O'War?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I do miss the siege rules, also would be useful fo rthe upcoming campaign where inevitably i'll have to defend a fortress with my Bretonnians....just waiting for a timely sally forth


----------

